# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [PostgreSQL] lister les table d'une base [Fait]

## Micky0001

bonjour,

voila j'aimerai lister les table d'une base particuliere en postgreSQL sous php.
le soucis c'est que dans la FAC de postgre de developpez.com liste les tables mais de pg_table. moi je voudrai $base

syntaxe qui marche pas et c'est normale.
SELECT tablename FROM $base.

voila 

ca fais depuis ce matin que je cherche et j'en ai marre...
donc si vous aviez le truc merci  ::):

----------


## sabotage

Bonjour,

un petit tour par ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d26...us-postgresql/

----------


## Micky0001

desoler mais cela ne repond pas a ma question.
pg_table est une table system dans la base postgres

je j'ai cree une base ex: "Test".
je cree une table truc dans Test.

comment je peux lister Test pour avoir truc...
et je fais cette requette avec les fonction pg_ de php (pg_connect, pg_query etc...)

----------


## estofilo

> desoler mais cela ne repond pas a ma question.
> pg_table est une table system dans la base postgres
> 
> je j'ai cree une base ex: "Test".
> je cree une table truc dans Test.


Tu as une instance postgres et plusieurs bases  l'intrieur.
Chaque base a son propre pg_table avec uniquement ses tables  elle.
Pour avoir la liste des tables il faut se connecter  la base Test, et dans cette connexion executer la requte SELECT tablename FROM pg_tables.

Mais si tu voulais pouvoir le faire sans te connecter  la base, il faut savoir que ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## Micky0001

merci.
c'est pour cela que je ne comprenai pas.
merci  ::): 

en effet cela fonctionne tres bien meme
mais il faut avouez qu'il fallait le savoir...

preferer cette expression

pour ceux qui tombe sur le topic n'oublier pas de faire un pg_connect(dbname = Test) avant.... puis 
SELECT tablename FROM pg_tables WHERE tablename !~ '^pg_' AND tablename !~ '^sql_';

ca resortira que truc

----------

